# this was NOT fun.



## mzreyes (Dec 13, 2006)

but i did it anyways because you guys n gals are that cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










[eyes]
spiked brow pencil
clear brow set
base light paint
graphito paint
softwash grey pig.
blue noir e/s
deep truth e/s
tilt e/s
black tied e/s
shroom e/s
ricepaper e/s
point black l/l/l
engraved p/p
benefit bad gal lash

[face]
foundation..concealor..powder
msf dark
trace gold blush

[lips]
carmex
subculture l/p
VGV l/s

[tools]
217, 219, 239, 252, 168, 187, 190 brushes
benefit bluff puff (kabuki brush)


here it goesssss..

UGH. my face  is naked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








ok ok..





for all you that liked my brows in my FOTDS, they're not so hot now are they?!!! lol...





first i outline the outter halves. no, they are not even. no, i do not care 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








fill them in





outline the inner halves, not even? oh well...





fill them in.. still not even? someone on specktra said this, i forgot who.."YOUR EYEBROWS ARE SISTERS, NOT TWINS" i love that.





dot that foundation on





blend with 190 brush. and dust on some studiofix with the bluff puff





baselight paint over the entire lid. i just dab it on with my finger





pat some softwash grey pig. on your lid with the 217





pat some graphito paint into your crease with the 252





apply deep truth e/s in the crease with the 217.. circular motions





define with blue noir e/s and black tied e/s.. using the 219.. circular motions





apply a little bit of tilt e/s just under your brows.. using the 217. again. lol.





GENTLY PAT some shroom on there.. then i decided to put ricepaper over it because it was too bright.





line your eyes with point black l/l/l





nope. still not done.





while the liner is drying.. brush on some msf dark on your cheeks with the 187





then trace gold blush with the 168, i know you prolly cant see it. but its there!!





ok, now the liner should be dry.. 
now, mascara them lashes. lol.





gel them eyebrows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... moving the brow set brush in a zig zag motion works best for me.





waterline AND tightline with engraved p/p





line lips with subculture





smack on some VGV l/s





fix your hair, put on some clothes, and GO







hope you all enjoyed that.. go check out the FOTD for this tut. more pics of the finished product in that. mkay byeeeeee


----------



## fairytale22 (Dec 13, 2006)

Wow that is an awesome tutorial! You look hot!


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 13, 2006)

Love it! thank you!


----------



## LordxCupcake (Dec 13, 2006)

thank you for doing this! it was very helpful and you are amazing!


----------



## Indigowaters (Dec 13, 2006)

Perfect! I've admired your skills for a long time. Thanks!


----------



## macface (Dec 13, 2006)

very nice.I  love  your  eyeshadow


----------



## dacostas4 (Dec 13, 2006)

Amazing tut!  Thank you for this   And you made me laugh as well w/the cute comments LOL!  Great job!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Dec 13, 2006)

love love love it. thanks for doin' this!


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Dec 13, 2006)

Your tutorial fricken rocks!  I've always wondered how you do your e/s cause I love how you place the colors and now I know...thanks!


----------



## mzcelaneous (Dec 13, 2006)

Thanks! Haha, how cute! Looks great my dear.


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Dec 13, 2006)

im gonna try this one


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Dec 13, 2006)

tuts take too much time.. lol thats why i dont do anymore..... but u did a beautiful job gurly


----------



## ccarp001 (Dec 13, 2006)

great job!


----------



## angelica (Dec 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzreyes* 

 
_ no, they are not even. no, i do not care 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 LOL!!  I still love your brows!!





 wonderful tut, if only you could do one now on how to have perfect lips .....


----------



## n_c (Dec 14, 2006)

Thanks for that great tut hon, you look beautiful


----------



## baby_phat_phat (Dec 14, 2006)

looks great...i love your attitude and your hair


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Dec 14, 2006)

love it !


----------



## mzreyes (Dec 14, 2006)

thanks everyone!!! i worked really hard on this. well, it wasnt hard, it just took really long. taking pictures, resizing, uploading. lol sounds like i have no life huh? hmm pretty much. but yea.. thanks for all the love


----------



## vividified (Dec 14, 2006)

thanks for posting this looks beautiful. I really like your eyerows natural shape


----------



## makeuplover (Dec 14, 2006)

great tutorial...you look great..thanks for making it!


----------



## pink_candy (Dec 14, 2006)

WOW!
cant thank you enough!!!!


----------



## veilchen (Dec 14, 2006)

Gorgeous tutorial!! The teals are really pretty!


----------



## foxyqt (Dec 14, 2006)

yay i have all those colors! imma try that soon =D so pretty


----------



## *emilie* (Dec 14, 2006)

thanks !! i love it !


----------



## Kels823 (Dec 14, 2006)

This was SUCH a great tut!! I know tuts take along time.. but we appreciate them SO MUCH! Once I get a digi-cam, Im gonna post more to pay back the looove.. newho, great job!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 SO pretty...


----------



## snowkei (Dec 15, 2006)

CUTE! I love this =)


----------



## Showtime (Dec 15, 2006)

Thank you.


----------



## caffn8me (Dec 15, 2006)

Not fun?  It's a whole _load_ of fun!  Thanks for posting it.  I love the results and I laughed at your expressions you're _too_ cute


----------



## VogueInfection (Dec 16, 2006)

You are so pretty! Even without the makeup. =]
Thanks for the tut, I would try it but I don't have those colors, lol.
And I lost my liquid eyeliner. =[


----------



## bintdaniel (Dec 16, 2006)

wooh!
you're so beautiful!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



thanks for this tut!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I love your hair too!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I really feel like trying his look
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  and I'll do when I'"ll receive my make up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but with other colors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I've bought shroom and softwash grey, that's a good beginning
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , and I'll receive a blue e/s, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't remember its name


----------



## almondeyez81 (Dec 16, 2006)

very haute.


----------



## nwar (Dec 16, 2006)

i like ur eyeshadow hope to see other look


----------



## ginger9 (Dec 16, 2006)

Thank you for doing this! You're awesome chicka


----------



## kelizabethk (Dec 16, 2006)

Great tut. I love your funny comments too haha.


----------



## greeen (Dec 17, 2006)

i love this look, and your brows look just fine!


----------



## luvly_bubly (Dec 18, 2006)

thaaanks you for that tutorial. It was so much help =)


----------



## Emmi (Dec 20, 2006)

Love it!! Thank you, i have to try this out!!


----------



## ElectroCute (Dec 23, 2006)

I love your hair!


----------



## pyxystixx (Jan 3, 2007)

Wow thanks...I'm gonna "try to try" this one on the weekend.


----------



## slvrlips (Jan 3, 2007)

Thanks so much 
this was wonderful 
You look great


----------



## pugmommy7 (Jan 5, 2007)

ok YOU ARE AMAZING! I have been doing makeup for 20 years and learned a ton from this tut!!!!!
Thank you


----------



## lambee (Jan 8, 2007)

This look is so hot.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I really loved the color and you make it look easy.  Thanks for the awesome tutorial!


----------



## Esperanza (Jan 8, 2007)

Very pretty girl, I love the shape of your brows !!


----------



## oOoasiangurloOo (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks for this tut!!If you dont mind can i ask you what colour/code/name of the  foundation it is??because im new to m.a.c and i dont have any m.a.c stores near me so i was going to order from the m.a.c website thats why i was just wondering what colour the foundation was. Thanks.


----------



## mzreyes (Jan 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *oOoasiangurloOo* 

 
_Thanks for this tut!!If you dont mind can i ask you what colour/code/name of the  foundation it is??because im new to m.a.c and i dont have any m.a.c stores near me so i was going to order from the m.a.c website thats why i was just wondering what colour the foundation was. Thanks._

 
thanks! i dont use mac foundation though.. its called photogenic by lancome. but i forget what the color is called :/

i DO use studiofix by mac. the powder.. im an NC40 in that.


----------



## Pink Lady (Jan 11, 2007)

This was absolutely beautiful. I have those colors as well and will definitely try this look now. How did you do your hair like that, with the hump? I love that look but can't seem to get it down. Any tips or a tutorial would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mzreyes (Jan 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pink Lady* 

 
_This was absolutely beautiful. I have those colors as well and will definitely try this look now. How did you do your hair like that, with the hump? I love that look but can't seem to get it down. Any tips or a tutorial would be greatly appreciated._

 

thanks love! about the hair.. if you have bangs, separate them. then take a section of hair from the top of your head, slightly twist it, and push it up, securing it with bobby pins. i have no idea if that makes sense. lol. hth!


----------



## queenofdisaster (Jan 12, 2007)

i love those cute lil faces you make... this was a great tut btw!!!!


----------



## oOoasiangurloOo (Jan 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzreyes* 

 
_thanks! i dont use mac foundation though.. its called photogenic by lancome. but i forget what the color is called :/

i DO use studiofix by mac. the powder.. im an NC40 in that._

 

Hey thanks for replying back to me it was really helpfull.
Thanks again.


----------



## micky_mouse (Jan 12, 2007)

this looks great on you your so pretty i love your eyebrows i thinking im gonna try this look today it wont look as great as yours but ill try thanks so much


----------



## ELEMNOP (Jan 17, 2007)

wowwww! I just love the look! you have really good blending skills. Love it! Thanks for the tutorial.


----------



## Chynagyrl1980 (Jan 19, 2007)

Your faces are freakin adorable!!!  LOL,  I love the tutorital, your makeup looks awesome! Keep em coming..


----------



## Curiosity (Jan 20, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## Lynda (Jan 20, 2007)

Very pretty


----------



## becca (Jan 20, 2007)

it was fun reading your tuorial.

And you're looking great!

becca


----------



## MellissaG (Jan 21, 2007)

I am DEFINETLY trying the brow-lining technique tomorrow, for my naturally thin and psycho-sketchy paris hilton non existant polish wench brows. 

<3


----------



## hishappyending (Feb 1, 2007)

niiice. i like it.


----------



## Ciara (Feb 1, 2007)

Wow, this tutorial was great!!!  Thank you.
I loved how you really broke it down, step by step.
I def want to try it out.

You are so talented!!!

-Ciara


----------



## ViVaMac (Feb 5, 2007)

Love your tuto, very beautiful look and you put so fun pictures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good job with fun, all i love ^^


----------



## MacMonster (Feb 6, 2007)

Great job! I was so sure I commented on this? but I really love it! and you're so entertaining with your pictures! I am gonna try that brow look - I usually don't mess with them much. but it looks so defined and awesome. the last shot you look so beautiful in, too.


----------



## darkh3av3n (Feb 6, 2007)

OMG!!! love your tutorial... although I dont have all of those colors... I have a look to work towards!


----------



## holly_golightly (Feb 8, 2007)

wow. i love your eyebrows.. very audrey?


----------



## joraye (Feb 9, 2007)

ohhh this is hot, i am trying this one!


----------



## Mandy22 (Feb 22, 2007)

How hot is that?
Your face looks flawless.
I am so jealous!
Seriously! There is some hotness going on there


----------



## carrotcake (Feb 22, 2007)

that's so pretty!! i wish i could do my make up as good! x


----------



## mzreyes (Feb 22, 2007)

thanks


----------



## Simi (Mar 9, 2007)

That's so pretty. Thank you for sharing good tips.


----------



## breathless (Mar 15, 2007)

hm ... the pictures don't show up =[


----------



## HardcoreBarbie (Mar 16, 2007)

bandwith has exceeded....aww bum i wanted to see


----------



## applefrite (Mar 18, 2007)

I love your tutorial !!!


----------



## CubNan (Apr 9, 2007)

no pics appear for me.


----------

